# Glue or hotfix? Rhinestoning over screenprinting



## Charm (Apr 6, 2011)

I have seen companies do this before, where they have just added a few rhinestones over screenprinted areas of the shirt to give it a little bling and want to know the best way to go about it.

What I want to compare is these: Has anyone used all of them and have advice?

hotfix crystals (i tried the Jolees tool, and my crystals kept getting stuck in it, plus I didnt feel like there was enough glue on some them to really adhere well. Is the glue on the back the same as hot glue?

E-6000? I have worked with this a lot with leather, but not fabric. It is stringy and kind of hard to work with though.

beacon 527 - just got this, and is supposed to be like E6000 but thinner, maybe easier to work with? 

HYPO fabric cement? will it hold as well as the other 3?

Looking for something that can stand going through the washer and dryer.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have tried hotfix over plastisol and I have tried to glue the stones directly to the screen printing with E-6000, the stones did not stick either way. Hotfix stones will adhere directly to water base screen printing inks, but not directly to plastisol.


----------

